# Dulwich Hamlet Songs - How do they go?



## 000 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hit It!
Na, na na na na, na na na na
Na na na, na na na, na na na na

Here comes the Dulwich, Hamlet
The incredible Dulwich, Hamlet
Big up the rabble in-a de area, Hamlet
Still love you like that, Hamlet.

No no we don't die, yes we mul-ti-ply
Anyone near will hear the rabble sing
Act like you know Thoreau!, I know what you don't know
Civil Disobedience, uh-oh! Ch-ch-Chang Chang

Here comes the Dulwich, Hamlet
The incredible Dulwich, Hamlet
Big up the rabble in-a de area, Hamlet
Still love you like that, Hamlet.

Na, na na na na, na na na na
Na na na, na na na, na na na na


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jul 10, 2014)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuulwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiich
I wanna follow you everywheerree

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuulwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiich
I wanna follow you everywheerree

This could work deliciously if we split in two - one half on the vocals and the other on the backing (do do do-do-do, do do do-do-do)


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jul 10, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuulwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiich
> I wanna follow you everywheerree
> 
> Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuulwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiich
> ...


Must confess this is vornstyle76's - I have shamelessly posted on behalf.


----------



## 000 (Jul 10, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Must confess this is vornstyle76's - I have shamelessly posted on behalf.



Am I ignorant to not immediately know the inspiration?


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jul 10, 2014)

000 said:


> Am I ignorant to not immediately know the inspiration?


Yes


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 10, 2014)

"Think about the goal average Dulwich"
"Come on Dulwich"

RIP Pressure Harry


----------



## Scutta (Jul 10, 2014)

000 said:


> Hit It!
> Na, na na na na, na na na na
> Na na na, na na na, na na na na
> 
> ...



Here comes the Dulwich, Hamlet
The pinknblue Dulwich, Hamlet
Smoking a cigar, Hamlet
Reading Shakespeare, Hamlet.


although does tend to change sometimes!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 10, 2014)

FFS! Keep it simple with the new songs...I've just about got the hang of your 'old' 'new' ones!


----------



## Scutta (Jul 10, 2014)

000 http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/dulwich-hamlet-fc-songbook-the-great-chants-from-champion-hill/


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 10, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> FFS! Keep it simple with the new songs...I've just about got the hang of your 'old' 'new' ones!


 
We're going to need a load of new new ones now a lot of players have left, sorry.


----------



## Scutta (Jul 16, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> We're going to need a load of new new ones now a lot of players have left, sorry.



For Dean Macdonald



Jump, jump 
Dean MacDonald will make ya Jump Jump 
The Daddy Mac will make ya Jump Jump 
Dulwich Hamlet make ya Jump Jump

vornstyle76 has promised to wear his trousers backwards from now on as well....


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 16, 2014)

Song for Harry ??


----------



## pettyboy (Jul 16, 2014)

vornstyle76 and I will be more than happy to resurrect this number:

Ottoway, Celebrate
Ottoway, Celebrate


----------



## G Man (Jul 16, 2014)

Arry' Arry' Arry Arry'' Ottaway, oooooh Arry' Arry'!


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 17, 2014)

pettyboy should add his Ashley Robinson and Ash Carew ones from Monday...


----------



## sankara (Jul 17, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> pettyboy should add his Ashley Robinson and Ash Carew ones from Monday...


De de de de de de de de de de
Ash!
Ca-rew
He'll beat everyone of you


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 17, 2014)

sankara said:


> De de de de de de de de de de
> Ash!
> Ca-rew
> He'll beat everyone of you




De de de de de de de de de de

Ash!
Ca-rew
Saviour of our Midfield

De de de de de de de de de de

Ash!
Ca-rew
He'll beat everyone of you

De de de de de de de de de de

Ash!
Ca-rew
King of the impossible

[pause]

MISHI'S ALIVE!


----------



## G Man (Jul 17, 2014)

Gonsalves! Gonsalves! Gonsalves! Lewie's gonna get ya!!!



And if I only could,
I'd make a deal with Gav,
And I'd get him to swap our places

Be running up Edgar Kail Way,
Be running up Champion Hill,
Be running up the league.
If we only could, oh...


----------



## 000 (Jul 17, 2014)

000 said:


> Hit It!
> Na, na na na na, na na na na
> Na na na, na na na, na na na na
> 
> ...




I have merged the two - HOPEFULLY - As above.


----------



## G Man (Jul 25, 2014)

Potential new songs if anyone is willing to run with them

'What's that coming up/over Champion Hill, is it a nimby? Is it a nimby?'

'What's that coming up/over Champion Hill, is it (Michael) Kamara? Is it (Michael) Kamara'




'Kareem rules everything around me, K.R.E.A.M get the win boys, Dulwich Dulwich hamlet'


----------



## Champion_hill (Jul 25, 2014)

G Man said:


> Potential new songs if anyone is willing to run with them
> 
> 'What's that coming up/over Champion Hill, is it a nimby? Is it a nimby?'
> 
> ...




What's that coming up champion hill, is it a nimby, is it john Beasley?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 25, 2014)

Champion_hill said:


> What's that coming up champion hill, is it a nimby, is it john Beasley?


 Nope...why give him a smug smile by letting him think he gets up our noses?


----------



## Champion_hill (Jul 25, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Nope...why give him a smug smile by letting him think he gets up our noses?



Fair point.


----------



## G Man (Jul 25, 2014)

So Michael Kamara it is then. He's just followed me on twitter!


----------



## Champion_hill (Jul 25, 2014)

.


----------



## G Man (Jul 27, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> De de de de de de de de de de
> 
> Ash!
> Ca-rew
> ...





sankara the Flash song sampled by Public Enemy, *Terminator X to the Edge of Panic. Do with this what ye will.

Terminator Xav! Go! Go! Go!

*


----------



## sankara (Jul 27, 2014)

G Man said:


> sankara the Flash song sampled by Public Enemy, *Terminator X to the Edge of Panic. Do with this what ye will.
> 
> Terminator Xav! Go! Go! Go!
> 
> *



Terminator Ash


----------



## maffff (Aug 12, 2014)

Can't recall what you chanted for Hamici, but since he's Dave rather than Del aren't you missing a trick?

_Look around your world Dave Hamici, is it everything you hoped it'd be.  Fast cars, the girls and the Hamlet, the right time to score for meeeeeeee...... score for meeeeeeeee....... (repeat ad nauseum) _

Also, can't understate how well Tubthumbing by Chumbawamba sounds by a terrace.


----------



## maffff (Aug 12, 2014)

Since the Kingstonian fans say your songs are 'dirge' - why not bring a bit of class to proceedings.

_The Blue Danube...

"na na na na na {Ni-gel Ne-ita*} na na na na na {Ni-gel Ne-ita*} na na - na na naaa - na na naa, na naa, na na NANANANA"

* names interchangeable - if one syllable forename/surname then repeat name twice, or two and two, then do once - but it's slower.


_
Then there's always the turtles - so happy together..... PSV style... . Five/Six syllables - _"oh Abdul Mansarayyyyy/Xavier Vidaaaaalll"_, 


Anyone up for trying out any of that sometime / if I make another game soon.... always a bit of fun


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 12, 2014)

Still would like some Procliamers

At Commonwealth games (Hampden) great sing along to I would walk 500 miles

also Hibernian do a version of Sunshine on Leith

all very Dulwich Hamlet iable


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 12, 2014)

Roddy Frame

"Inside Out"


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 12, 2014)

Sunshine on Leith


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Roddy Frame
> 
> "Inside Out"


I like Roddy Frame. Aztec Camera's first album is the stuff of legend.


----------



## Christian Burt (Aug 12, 2014)

editor said:


> I like Roddy Frame. Aztec Camera's first album is the stuff of legend.


 Absolutely. *we could send letters*


----------



## Christian Burt (Aug 12, 2014)

Of the new songs, I love the Ash Carew one, and Hamici too.

I stil think we have more than enough songs for now though. A basic staple of old classics with a splatter of more obscure witty chants.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 12, 2014)

What was the call and response song yesterday? 'Ay oh' was the only bit i recall from that particular voice destroying, pink and blue frenzy.


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2014)

Does anyone fancy posting up the latest batch of songs so that I can update the Dulwich Hamlet FC songbook?


----------



## Scrooge (Aug 17, 2014)

The new Macdonald song may need some work, a few of us were convinced you were singing "Deano Wanker, Deano Deano Wanker"!


----------



## EDC (Aug 17, 2014)

"Ash" needs everyone around to be a bit quieter too.  It's a great and really funny song.


----------



## GregDHFC (Aug 26, 2014)

What song is the "Hamici scoring and busting up keepers" one set to?  It's been in my head all weekend, and it is killing me...


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 26, 2014)

GregDHFC said:


> What song is the "Hamici scoring and busting up keepers" one set to?  It's been in my head all weekend, and it is killing me...


Is it Robert De Niro's Waiting by Bananarama?  I've already forgotten exactly how it goes now

I can't help thinking there must be a Nigel Neita song to the tune of the Beatles' Lovely Rita, but i haven't managed to think of any words yet.


----------



## 000 (Aug 26, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> Is it Robert De Niro's Waiting by Bananarama?  I've already forgotten exactly how it goes now
> 
> I can't help thinking there must be a Nigel Neita song to the tune of the Beatles' Lovely Rita, but i haven't managed to think of any words yet.



This is EXCELLENT knowledge!  Re: Bananarama

Is there anything Richard Watts does not know about???


----------



## G Man (Aug 26, 2014)

I have the image of Robert De Niro with a baseball bat or lead pipe bussin' up non-league keepers for 'talkin'' to him now.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 27, 2014)

000 said:


> This is EXCELLENT knowledge!  Re: Bananarama
> 
> Is there anything Richard Watts does not know about???


Golf.  Horse racing.  Formula 1.  TV soaps.  Current chart music ........


----------



## 000 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> Golf.  Horse racing.  Formula 1.  TV soaps.  Current chart music ........



Sadly.  I don't accept you as an expert on you.

Who shot JR?


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 27, 2014)

000 said:


> Sadly.  I don't accept you as an expert on you.
> 
> Who shot JR?


Dunno.  Joan Collins?


----------



## 000 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> Dunno.  Joan Collins?



She was in Dynasty not Dallas


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 1, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> I can't help thinking there must be a Nigel Neita song to the tune of the Beatles' Lovely Rita, but i haven't managed to think of any words yet.



I've been working on something for Nigel Neita based on this:


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 5, 2014)

Hope we go through the whole repertoire on Saturday - starting with the classics


----------



## Scrooge (Sep 6, 2014)

For any Frightened Rabbit fans, in honour of our new signing...

Are you a man or are you Bagasan?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 6, 2014)

"Moral Victory" chant please

Edgail Kail in my heart should be first


----------



## Invisible Steve (Sep 7, 2014)

We also need to update the lyrics for the "Vidal of Dulwich" song, since Adeniyi will no longer be lifting the cup.


----------



## Invisible Steve (Sep 7, 2014)

I've decided two things: a) the fact that we have two Mansarays needs to be acknowledged, and b) that the Dulwich Hamlet songbook could do with some reggae. With that in mind, I give you:


I take a ride sometimes
on Peckham Rye Overground
and sometimes I ride on bus 176 - say WHAT?

At the Hill the Rabble si-ing
When the Mansarays clash
At the Hill the Rabble si-ing
When the Mansarays clash...

...I'll get me coat.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2014)

I love "GOOOOOOALKEEPER!
The man with the tiny badge...."


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 7, 2014)

"2856 was my number!"


----------



## G Man (Oct 18, 2014)

*"Kershaney Samuels...rock the Hamlet...rock the Hamlet..."*

* *




*"Return of D-Mac...return of D-Mac...(repeat)", Dean McDonald.*

**


----------



## Christian Burt (Oct 20, 2014)

It's not often I concede defeat, but with Dean McDonald's inability to add to the DEANO MACCA song, Return of the Mack is pretty boss.

The Dover 4 must be on a decent wedge (and contracts?), but only Forbes is a standout for me, and even that could be for a limited time with his age. Dean McDonald and Ashley Carew seem to veer towards the luxury player tag, and Kamara looks ordinary which is surprising when I think both Tyrell and himself were in the Conference South team of the year?

Perhaps Ash needs a Kevin James in there to have a word (i.e. make at least an attempt at a blocked shot).


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 20, 2014)

Christian Burt said:


> It's not often I concede defeat, but with Dean McDonald's inability to add to the DEANO MACCA song, Return of the Mack is pretty boss.
> 
> The Dover 4 must be on a decent wedge (and contracts?), but only Forbes is a standout for me, and even that could be for a limited time with his age. Dean McDonald and Ashley Carew seem to veer towards the luxury player tag, and Kamara looks ordinary which is surprising when I think both Tyrell and himself were in the Conference South team of the year?
> 
> Perhaps Ash needs a Kevin James in there to have a word (i.e. make at least an attempt at a blocked shot).


 Dover FOUR?


----------



## Christian Burt (Oct 20, 2014)

For some reason I thought Macca, Forbes, Carew and Kamara were all from Dover, or is it just three (i.e. not McDonald)?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Oct 21, 2014)

Big Mac signed from $hitehawk I believe Burt.


----------



## Al Crane (Oct 21, 2014)

Christian Burt said:


> For some reason I thought Macca, Forbes, Carew and Kamara were all from Dover, or is it just three (i.e. not McDonald)?


I think Dean McDonald trialled at Dover in the past but has never really played for them properly so it's a fair shout.


----------



## Christian Burt (Oct 22, 2014)

Ta!


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Nov 17, 2014)

Right. This one's a bitch:

[to the tune of Mambo No. 5]

A little bit of Ethan at the back,
A little bit of Dixon in attack,
A little bit of Wilson in the goal,
A little bit of Vidal in the hole,
A little bit of Nyren on the wing,
A little bit of Gavin worshipping,
A little bit of Hibbert down the side,
A little bit of Kadi scuffing wide.

*000 commences trumpet solo*


----------



## vicarofsibley (Nov 17, 2014)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Right. This one's a bitch:
> 
> [to the tune of Mambo No. 5]
> 
> ...


That is absolutely fucking brilliant!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 20, 2015)

I was asked by 000 to pen a song on the coach...

How's about using the best pop song of 2014?!

Coz the Rabble's gonna sing sing sing sing sing
As he runs along the wing wing wing wing wing
And he is sure to score score score score score
Frazer Shaw, Frazer Shaw... oh oh!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 20, 2015)

Cyclodunc 

Have you seen this? I mean yeah ACAB and all that but this is proper jokes.


----------



## 000 (Jan 20, 2015)

Right a.  I love Taylor Swift and B. I love Taylor Swift.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 20, 2015)

.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jan 20, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> I was asked by 000 to pen a song on the coach...
> 
> How's about using the best pop song of 2014?!
> 
> ...




This is fucking brilliant. An improvement on the original, definitely. I'm singing this on Saturday irregardless of whether anyone else is.



000 said:


> Right a.  I love Taylor Swift and B. I love Taylor Swift.



You'll have to duel me at dusk for her affections, you hairy man-boy.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 20, 2015)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> This is fucking brilliant. An improvement on the original, definitely. I'm singing this on Saturday irregardless of whether anyone else is.



Cheers! Feel free to add other lyrics! Maybe this...

He's never getting beat,
He's lightning on his feet,
And that's what we all say, (Dulwich!)
That's what we all say, (Dulwich!)

then the bit I posted before


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 21, 2015)

Her's another one I thought up today on the train.

We play sexy football baby, that's the truth,
Watching Dulwich Hamlet's such a thrill,
We play sexy football baby, that's no lie,
We're pink and blue... 'till we die.


----------



## GregDHFC (Feb 23, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> I was asked by 000 to pen a song on the coach...
> 
> How's about using the best pop song of 2014?!
> 
> ...




Why isn't this being sung?  Can we sing this?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 26, 2015)

Go for it!


----------



## PeckhamHamlet (Mar 9, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> I was asked by 000 to pen a song on the coach...
> 
> How's about using the best pop song of 2014?!
> 
> ...



 Cyclodunc - has this happened yet? It's brilliant!


----------



## PeckhamHamlet (Mar 9, 2015)

What do you think? Comments welcome (Noted that it might be difficult to remember after a few scoops!)

To the tune of London Calling by the Clash...


Dulwich Hamlet
We wear pink and blue
If you score one
Then we’ll score two

Dulwich Hamlet
From Champion Hill
Our manager is Gavin
Our keeper’s called Phil

Dulwich Hamlet
What you gonna do?
When we give the ball
To Ashley Carew

Dulwich Hamlet
We love Edgar Kael
With him in our hearts
We’ll never fail

Tooting are coming
And Leatherhead too
But we are the army
That wears pink and blue
Whatever the weather
we sing and we cheer
Coz we’re Dulwich Hamlet and we’re
From SOUTH OF THE RIVEERRRR

Doo dooooo, do do do dooooo
Doo dooooo, do do do dooooo
Dulwich Hamlet
Dulwich Hamlet


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 9, 2015)

Far too long, far too fancy. Clever for the sake of being clever.

Keep it simple & people will join in...well that's what I think.

Prepares to be shot down in flames...


----------



## PeckhamHamlet (Mar 9, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Far too long, far too fancy. Clever for the sake of being clever.
> 
> Keep it simple & people will join in...well that's what I think.
> 
> Prepares to be shot down in flames...


 
Fair shout...


----------



## Cyclodunc (Mar 11, 2015)

PeckhamHamlet said:


> Cyclodunc - has this happened yet? It's brilliant!



Nah not yet. been away for a while.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Mar 11, 2015)

To the tune of pretty woman:

Dulwich Hamlet
From champion hill
Dulwich hamlet
Going in for the kill
Dulwich Hamlet.

We look like tuscany it's true
Swaggering dandies in pink and blue.

Aaaaah
Aaaaaaaaaah
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

(And repeat)


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jun 16, 2015)

Song to this tune?

"Let's do it, Let's do it, Let's do it, Let's do it, Let's do it, Let's do it, RIGHT,
Got my mind pink and blue,
You got my mind pink and blue"


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 18, 2015)

*McAlpines Fusiliers ??

always thought the tune leant itself to further work

Gavin's Fusiliers

But as Mishi says probably to much work and to long*

**


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 18, 2015)

All together now - the Farm


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jun 18, 2015)

Turning pink and blue
I think Im turning pink and blue
I really think so!
Turning pink and blue
I think Im turning pink and blue
I really think so!


----------



## gareth taylor (Jun 18, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> I was asked by 000 to pen a song on the coach...
> 
> How's about using the best pop song of 2014?!
> 
> ...



 maybe get taylor swift to sing behind the goal ,,,,,,,,


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 19, 2015)

All Together Now 
(still needs tweaking or just re witting

Remember folks back in 37
We won the cup at Upton Park
Hegazi and the boys beat the Ajax gods
Golden days at Champion hill  

Altogether now
Altogether now
Altogether now
For Hamlet

The Rabble's voice is stronger now
gonna play the Hamlet way
against the modern football way

Altogether now
Altogether now
Altogether now
For Hamlet


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jun 22, 2015)

"South of the river
Down Transpontine way,
That's where I fell in love,
When Dulwich Hamlet came out to play.

And now as I wander,
My thoughts ever stray,
To Champion Hill down Edgar Kail Way."


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 23, 2015)

if its Sinatra
its surely come fly with me

(of course while he was later a Republican and friend of the Mob - he had actively supported the Italian peasants movement for land reform and Italian radical movements in the 40's
#Tuscany


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 27, 2015)

EDC is Dulwich
He wore his Chelsea cap
He saw an altona one
And said I'm having that!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 27, 2015)

...
When he saw an Altona one
He said I'm having that!

(Scans in better)


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 27, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> ...
> When he saw an Altona one
> He said I'm having that!
> 
> (Scans in better)



Thank you


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 8, 2015)

I always thought something to the tune of the mediocre presidents song from the Simpsons would work well..
We are the Dulwich Hamlet rabblers...


Need to have a proper crack at that later...


----------



## crocustim (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm convinced there's something to be made from Here Comes The Night Time by Arcade Fire. ("Here Comes The Ham-let"). Only it leads you to sing "Here comes the Ham" a few times. This aside, it would be a fun one to sing too with some "do, do, do, do, do, do, do" bits.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Aug 12, 2015)

(Mrs Robinson)
Here's to you swaggering Pink 'n' Blue
The Rabble love you more than you will know, oh-oh
Here's to you swaggering Pink 'n' Blue
It looks like Tuscany when you play, way-eh
la la la la la la laaa, la la la la la la laaaaa, la la, hey-hey


----------



## gareth taylor (Aug 16, 2015)

iamwithnail said:


> I always thought something to the tune of the mediocre presidents song from the Simpsons would work well..
> We are the Dulwich Hamlet rabblers...
> 
> 
> Need to have a proper crack at that later...



 in the navy best 1


----------



## Balbi (Sep 9, 2015)

For the new goalscoring loanee, his double barrelled name isn't too problematic...

To the tune of...

Feed the world/Let Them Know It's Christmas Time

You can sing...

RHYS MURRELL/ RHYS MURRELL WILLIAMSON!


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 9, 2015)

Balbi said:


> For the new goalscoring loanee, his double barrelled name isn't too problematic...
> 
> To the tune of...
> 
> ...



As usual Balbi, there is already a song, and yes, it is a corker pompeydunc


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 10, 2015)

It became a corker when the correct name was used, son


----------



## Balbi (Sep 10, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> As usual Balbi, there is already a song, and yes, it is a corker pompeydunc



Pretty hard to hear the songs when you literally live in tomorrow


----------



## sankara (Oct 27, 2015)

I had a dream last night that I was at a Dulwich game, I can't remember who we were playing but we were in our new all pink away kit and playing at a ground much too big for the Isthmian League which was full to the brim of mostly Dulwich supporters. We were all singing "wankstain cunt" to tune of Trenchtown Rock. On my way to work this morning I was humming it in my head with a few additional lines:

Wankstain cunt
Are you Leatherhead scum?
Wankstain cunt
Or from Mitcham?



Just sayin'


----------



## Ludo (Oct 27, 2015)

One good thing about Dulwich, when we score you feel no pain


----------



## Latahs (Jan 7, 2016)

Heard a couple of new songs on Saturday (to me anyway or since Leiston).

How does the song that ends 'super Dulwich Hamlet FC' go?

Also I hope  'There's only one Mitchell Nelson' wont just be a festive one!


----------



## GregDHFC (Jan 7, 2016)

Latahs said:


> Heard a couple of new songs on Saturday (to me anyway or since Leiston).
> 
> How does the song that ends 'super Dulwich Hamlet FC' go?



That's an old one, but one of my favourites:

With a D and a U and an L W,
and an I and a C and a double H,
With an A and an M and a L E T,
Super Dulwich Hamlet, FC.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 7, 2016)

Mitchell Nelson made his up himself at canvey away when he was in the stands with us. I think it's here to stay as long as as he is.


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2016)

Are any big tunes missing from this round up?
Dulwich Hamlet FC songbook – the great chants from Champion Hill


----------



## Latahs (Jan 7, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Mitchell Nelson made his up himself at canvey away when he was in the stands with us. I think it's here to stay as long as as he is.



Haha superb


----------



## Scutta (Jan 7, 2016)

editor said:


> Are any big tunes missing from this round up?
> Dulwich Hamlet FC songbook – the great chants from Champion Hill


 but may be worth removing some of the old players.


----------



## all to nah (Jan 7, 2016)

Scutta said:


> but may be worth removing some of the old players.



But don't delete them, please! There could be a section at the bottom of the page with outdated songs.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 8, 2016)

Tuscany

Anthem of the XII International Brigade (Spain) - The Garibaldi Brigade


https://youtu.be/tHrzH1g6zls


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 10, 2016)

Is it walking in a nelson or walking in a Mitchell wonderland at the end?


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 10, 2016)

Cyclodunc said:


> Is it walking in a nelson or walking in a Mitchell wonderland at the end?



Mitchell.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jan 19, 2016)

How does the new(ish) Boy George one go?


----------



## Scutta (Jan 19, 2016)

Jimbob73 said:


> How does the new(ish) Boy George one go?



There's the relatively (as in around at least 12/13) old one to  karma chameleon..... loving would be easy if your colours were pink and blue.. we're pink and bluee!

Not if there is another one I may have missed itf though


----------



## crocustim (Apr 3, 2016)

Has anyone tried putting something to Rebel Rebel?

Rabble Rabble, your songs are the best
Rabble Rabble, you out-sing the rest
Rabble Rabble, at the football show?
Hamlet, I love you so!

Do do do do, do do do.

Do do do do, do do do.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 3, 2016)

Um, we don't always outsing the rest...and who exactly are 'the rest'?


----------



## crocustim (Apr 3, 2016)

Killjoy.

Are only literal and factually accurate songs allowed now?

I was more concerned about the lame rhyming of 'best' and 'rest'.

I'm still hoping it'll become a hit anyway!


----------



## AndyDHFC (Apr 3, 2016)

My old man said be a t***ing fan ....


----------



## Matboy_Slim (Apr 3, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Um, we don't always outsing the rest...and who exactly are 'the rest'?



Them over there


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 4, 2016)

AndyDHFC said:


> My old man said be a t***ing fan ....


 I said fuck off, bollocks, you're a cunt!


----------



## AndyDHFC (Apr 4, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I said fuck off, bollocks, you're a cunt!


At last!  I've been baiting my breath since I typed it waiting for someone to finish that off!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 5, 2016)

Too Old Skool for the majority on here!


----------



## EDC (Apr 5, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Too Old Skool for the majority on here!



It's wrong for me, it's always been "dont dilly dally, etc" at Chelsea as far as I'm convened.  The "fuck off bollocks...." is fairly new as I'm aware and I don't like it.


----------



## Taper (Apr 5, 2016)

Right, no fannying around: I've wasted half my morning re-working Electric Wizard's doom metal classic, Funeralopolis, to propel us to the play-offs. I've retained some of the phrases from the original.  There's a lot of distorted bass in the song, so that would need some working out on the terraces. 


_*Dog Kennel Hill bus stop, Kinleigh, Folkard, Hayward*_
_*Edgar Kail, this world is his tomb
Human zombies, behold the Rabble
No reason to live, keys in the air
Craft beer stealth smuggling, entrance for a pittance
Condemned to be bag searched before they drink 
Hundreds are screaming, cross the fucking ball in
This season has died yet no one has seen*_

_*Hamletopolis*_

_*I don't care, this league means nothing
the play-offs disappearing, my feelings are numb
Faceless masses sat in the Tommy Jover
Frozen solid for the glory of footer
Hadley Property, flash press factories
Corporate maggots feed on the Dultras
Dulwich Hamlet, Tuscany incarnate
Black clouds form to block out the sun*_

_*Dog Kennel Bus Stop, dead black asteroid
Edgar Kail, this world is his tomb
Human zombies, behold the Rabble
No reason to live, keys in the air *_

_*Dulwich Hamlet
Planet of the dred
Toilets Opposite
Planet of the dead*_

_*Craft beer stealth smuggling, entrance for a pittance
Condemned to be bag searched before they drink 
Hundreds are screaming, cross the fucking ball in
This season has died yet no one has seen 
*_

_*Dulwich Hamlet
Planet of the dred
Toilets Opposite
Planet of the dead*_

_*Hamletopolis
Hamletopolis*_

_*Overworked bar staff ready to strike
This world is so fucked, let's end it tonight
Kevin James knees fucked ready to swear
This world is so fucked, let's end it tonight
Ryan Moss explodes into action
This world is so fucked, let's end it tonight
Big Phil Wilson leaps like a salmon
This world is so fucked, let's end it tonight
Nyren Clunis’s seignerual rights over Peckahm
This world is so fucked, let's end it tonight
Ethan Pinnock you’ll never get past him
This world is so fucked, let's end it tonight
Gaffer Gavin Rose twats an apprentice
This world is so fucked, let's end it tonight*_

_*Fuck*_


----------



## Scutta (Apr 5, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Too Old Skool for the majority on here!


----------



## Scutta (Apr 5, 2016)

Taper said:


> Right, no fannying around: I've wasted half my morning re-working Electric Wizard's doom metal classic, Funeralopolis, to propel us to the play-offs. I've retained some of the phrases from the original.  There's a lot of distorted bass in the song, so that would need some working out on the terraces.
> 
> 
> _*Dog Kennel Hill bus stop, Kinleigh, Folkard, Hayward*_
> ...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 5, 2016)

EDC said:


> It's wrong for me, it's always been "dont dilly dally, etc" at Chelsea as far as I'm convened.  The "fuck off bollocks...." is fairly new as I'm aware and I don't like it.


 Yeah, but you've always been a 'hatchets and hammers, army knives and spanners...' sort of chap...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 5, 2016)

Amusing, very well written...but I suspect even you know that's a load of bollocks that would never materialise on the terraces for mass singing. Far too long for that, but would certainly fit a niche cliché market for some...


----------



## GregDHFC (Apr 5, 2016)

Taper said:


> Right, no fannying around: I've wasted half my morning re-working Electric Wizard's doom metal classic, Funeralopolis, to propel us to the play-offs. I've retained some of the phrases from the original.  There's a lot of distorted bass in the song, so that would need some working out on the terraces.



I can provide the bass, and if we leave the amp out in the uncovered terraces that should provide the distortion, but to make it worth my while you're going to need to re-work more doom classics.  If you get started now, we should have a full 90 minute set worked out by the Lewes game.


----------



## Taper (Apr 5, 2016)

You're on.

I'll look to re-work Sleep's 63 minute doom epic Dopesmoker when I have time.


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 5, 2016)

Typical bloody Dulwich fans. Bunch of bloody doom metallers.
(Scurries away to find out what doom metal is)


----------



## GregDHFC (Apr 5, 2016)

"Here for doom metal!  You're only here for doom metal!"


----------



## clog (Apr 5, 2016)

EDC said:


> It's wrong for me, it's always been "dont dilly dally, etc" at Chelsea as far as I'm convened.  The "fuck off bollocks...." is fairly new as I'm aware and I don't like it.


whenever I've heard it over the last 20 years it's been "fuck off bollocks". Dunno if that counts as old school enough.


----------



## AndyDHFC (Apr 5, 2016)

I think a doom metal DHFC outfit would be a very good successor to previous non-league club based bands.

Who can forget: 

'Ha ha hee hee Hayes FC'

and the classic:

'Nigel wants his slippers back'


----------



## Latahs (Apr 5, 2016)

There's already a DHFC themed doom band...

Moss (band) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Their song crypts of somnambulance is about waiting for Clunis to have a shot.....


----------



## Taper (Apr 5, 2016)

Dip O)))


----------



## Latahs (Apr 5, 2016)

DipO))) --ut of life with bong in hand.....


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Apr 5, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Typical bloody Dulwich fans. Bunch of bloody doom metallers.
> (Scurries away to find out what doom metal is)


I would've thought being in Flock of Seagulls would've broadened your musical horizons far past doom metal.


----------



## Taper (Apr 5, 2016)

Latahs said:


> DipO))) --ut of life with bong in hand.....



Yes, brilliant: we have our first line

Who then are the Weedians?


----------



## Latahs (Apr 5, 2016)

Proceeds Willy Lillingtons' to NAZARETH!!! (i'm stopping this now)


----------



## Taper (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes, enough.

Turns out to have been quite a doom themed morning as my Bongripper t-shirt has just arrived from the US.   Might wear it for the Lewes game.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 5, 2016)

AndyDHFC said:


> I think a doom metal DHFC outfit would be a very good successor to previous non-league club based bands.
> 
> Who can forget:
> 
> ...


For those who haven't got a scooby what Andy is on about...many moons ago Slough Town fans had their own band, with songs about their club. Not chants, but proper musical ditties, they did gigs and sold tapes. Wish I still had them.
At one point Hamlet fan Northern Roger lived in the flat above mine. I had been on the piss with Andy, and I invited him in after the pubs shut for some cans, and put some of their taps on...full blast, as we sang them drunkenly at the top of our pisshead voices. 
Apparently Roger didn't get much sleep upstairs that night... ;-)


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 6, 2016)

"Woah oh oh it's Dipo, you know,
He wears tracksuits to the disco"


----------



## Joe K (Apr 6, 2016)

I was enjoying the doom metal diversion on this thread. Guaranteed to Irk The Purists.


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 6, 2016)

Joe K said:


> I was enjoying the doom metal diversion on this thread. Guaranteed to Irk The Purists.


Quite right. Doom metal name generator.
Spoiler: You're Planetary Caravan. I'm pretty pleased with Distorted Grave.


----------



## Joe K (Apr 6, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Quite right. Doom metal name generator.
> Spoiler: You're Planetary Caravan. I'm pretty pleased with Distorted Grave.



I can actually be Black Caravan as well, which is appropriate as it describes the accommodation on my average holiday.


----------



## Joe K (Apr 6, 2016)

Pop quiz: guess the Dulwich fans from the Black Metal names. You're not allowed to refer back to the generator, and have to use their message board names for added 'fun'. 

Sighing Grave Candle
Doomed Hallucination
Acid Witchcraft
Sleeping Witchcraft
Doomed Orchid
Planetary Witch
Black Witch
Sleeping Grave


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 6, 2016)

I like mine


----------



## Latahs (Apr 6, 2016)

Smoky Snake.... but it doesn't really count as Latahs is a doom band name. 

The other doom band I was in was called Wychweed (-yeah I know!!)


----------



## Joe K (Apr 6, 2016)

Latahs said:


> Smoky Snake.... but it doesn't really count as Latahs is a doom band name.
> 
> The other doom band I was in was called Wychweed (-yeah I know!!)



Haha. Up there with Super Hans' ill-starred skunk rock band Executioner's Bong.


----------



## WillClunas (Apr 6, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Haha. Up there with Super Hans' ill-starred skunk rock band Executioner's Bong.



All the band names in Peep Show slay me, especially "Coming Up for Blair"


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 6, 2016)

WillClunas said:


> All the band names in Peep Show slay me, especially "Coming Up for Blair"



Rochelle Rochelle


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 6, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Rochelle Rochelle



Prognosis........ Negative!


----------



## EDC (Apr 6, 2016)

Why don't G.I.S.M ever get a mention.


----------



## G Man (Apr 6, 2016)

Cyclodunc said:


> Prognosis........ Negative!



Death Blow


----------



## G Man (Apr 6, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Haha. Up there with Super Hans' ill-starred skunk rock band Executioner's Bong.




Doom metal night down Free The Paedos.


----------



## Joe K (Apr 6, 2016)

G Man said:


> Doom metal night down Free The Paedos.



'We can compromise - call it the Swan & Paedo'.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 6, 2016)

It would be great to do something on Saturday in memory of Garry Shandling. Comrade and fellow lefty.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 6, 2016)

The WTF podcast episode that was reposted when Garry died is brilliant. He was a really great interview subject


----------



## Scutta (Apr 7, 2016)

crocustim said:


> Has anyone tried putting something to Rebel Rebel?
> 
> Rabble Rabble, your songs are the best
> Rabble Rabble, you out-sing the rest
> ...



Dipo Dipo, your goals are the best
Dipo Dipo, you out-score the rest
Dipo Dipo, How could they know?
Tracksuitmob, We love you so!

Do do do do, do do do.

Do do do do, do do do


----------



## YTC (Apr 7, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> It would be great to do something on Saturday in memory of Garry Shandling. Comrade and fellow lefty.




Would be very into turning this tune into a Terrace Anthem.


----------



## G Man (Apr 7, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> It would be great to do something on Saturday in memory of Garry Shandling. Comrade and fellow lefty.





"Did he just say melonfarmer?"


----------



## SDE (Nov 16, 2017)

There must be a more recent thread for stuff like this but I couldn't find it - and it was muchos fun going back through this little lot - so here's a resurrection and a mini fun addition to the catalogue of random-ness...

[To 'Club Tropicana' by Wham]

Reise Allasani 
Goals for free
He scores another
There's enough for everyone

All I see is victory
Dulwich Hamlet, will win the league


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 16, 2017)

There's only one song for that tune, just ask the Old Skool Rabble! ;-) Do you agree Christian Burt ?


----------



## Christian Burt (Nov 17, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> There's only one song for that tune, just ask the Old Skool Rabble! ;-) Do you agree Christian Burt ?


The drinks at that particular club are free.
Sometimes puff is unavailable.
But do not fear.
It's Ben.
Miller.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 16, 2018)

I wasn't jealous before we met
Now every agent I see is a potential threat
And I'm possessive, it isn't nice
You've heard me saying that Nyren was my only vice.
But now it isn't true
Now everything is new
And all I've learned
Has overturned
I beg of you

Don't go wasting our possession
Score, Reise Allassani. 

It was like shooting a sitting duck
A little shoulder dip, then bang the keeper's stuck.

I still don't know what you've done with me
A grown-up person should never fall so easily
I feel a kind of fear
When I don't have you near
Unsatisfied
I skip my pride
I beg you Reise

Don't go wasting our possession
Score, Reise Allassani

Don't go wasting our possession
Score, Reise Allassani. 

We've had a few top strikers
They didn't last very long and they've been pretty scarce
I used to think that was sensible
It makes the truth even more incomprehensible

'Cause everything is new
And everything is you
And all I've learned
Has overturned
What can I do?

Don't go wasting our possession
Score, Reise Allassani
Don't go wasting our possession
Score, Reise Allassani

Don't go wasting our possession
Score, Reise Allassani
Don't go wasting our possession
Score, Reise Allassani


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 16, 2018)

Club Mishi Morath drinks are free
Scotch and vodka, there's enough for everyone 
All that's missing is the weed
But don't worry, here's Ben Miller ...
*Cue brass instrumental*


----------



## Matt The Cab (Feb 16, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> It was like shooting a sitting duck
> A little shoulder dip, then bang the keeper's stuck



If this is the song I think it is then.....

FUCK OFF!

Hated it then, hate it every time I hear it nowadays, hate you cos this is the line that is now on repeat in my head....


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 16, 2018)

Matt The Cab said:


> If this is the song I think it is then.....
> 
> FUCK OFF!
> 
> Hated it then, hate it every time I hear it nowadays, hate you cos this is the line that is now on repeat in my head....



Sequel is out soon. Im sure you, Lester, Baker, Hutty, and Mick have all pre-booked as a group.


----------



## clog (Feb 17, 2018)

Matt The Cab said:


> If this is the song I think it is then.....
> 
> FUCK OFF!
> 
> Hated it then, hate it every time I hear it nowadays, hate you cos this is the line that is now on repeat in my head....


Au contraire, this is amazing.


----------



## crocustim (Feb 18, 2018)

Can a couple of musical types learn this on the cowbell and drum please? I don't trust the rabble to keep any sort of rhythm to this.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Feb 19, 2018)

Bloody Lightning Seeds!

Been bugging me all weekend


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 19, 2018)

Matt The Cab said:


> Bloody Lightning Seeds!
> 
> Been bugging me all weekend


 
 bantz?


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 19, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> bantz?


----------



## B.I.G (May 9, 2018)

Allez Allez Allez!
Allez Allez A-loooooo!
We are Dulwich Hamlet 
And we follow Gavin Rose!


----------



## SDE (May 9, 2018)

Guess we now need to revise the uber alles chant.


----------



## pompeydunc (May 9, 2018)

SDE said:


> Guess we now need to revise the uber alles chant.



Tried that on the roundabout...with little success.

"And now we are Conference South..."


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 9, 2018)

The one that caught on from neil was

Show me the way to truro city
Eastborne borough, a-and braintree
wave goodbye to leatherhead
The conference south's awaiting me.
Shalalalala-lalala HEY HEY
....etc.

Gavin Rose gave it a personal seal of approval.


----------



## RabbleLevi (May 20, 2018)

Would Love this to be adopted...


(The Fernando Torres Song)

His armband proved he was a pink,
(CLUNIS, CLUNIS)
The King of Camberwell it read,
(CLUNIS, CLUNIS)
He likes to score a goal or two, 100 goals he’s Pink and Blue,
NYREN CLUNIS The King of Camberwell...


----------



## B.I.G (May 20, 2018)

RabbleLevi said:


> Would Love this to be adopted...
> 
> 
> (The Fernando Torres Song)
> ...




His tracksuit proved he is the best,
Clunis, Clunis. 
A number 7 on his chest,
Clunis Clunis. 
He likes to play for me and you,
100 goals, he’s pink and blue. 
Nyren Clunis,
The King of Camberwell.


----------



## RabbleLevi (May 20, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> His tracksuit proved he is the best,
> Clunis, Clunis.
> A number 7 on his chest,
> Clunis Clunis.
> ...



Brilliant, Not a Liverpool fan but there is something about this chant I love. Clunis deserves a song like this...


----------



## B.I.G (May 20, 2018)

RabbleLevi said:


> Brilliant, Not a Liverpool fan but there is something about this chant I love. Clunis deserves a song like this...



Get it going in the new season


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 21, 2018)

I see the Dulwich Hamlet rising
We come from the famous Champion Hill
It's the rabble and we're gonna have a party
Buckfast and beer, a carnival.

Come on out today
We're going up I say
Dulwich Hamlet's on the rise.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 21, 2018)

Play to the stereotype why not? It was only our boy now in Hamburg that really drank Buckfast...


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 22, 2018)

Ah, it just scanned nicely and fit the rhythm in my opinion . It can be changed. I’ve only ever tried it once myself


----------



## Latahs (May 22, 2018)

Monkfish and beer


----------



## Taper (May 22, 2018)

The one thing I don't like about Dülwich⚡Hämlet is the lack of a heavy metal vernacular on match day.  Grotty likes his Slayer. I wear a pink Michael Schenker top occasionally. And I saw Black Flag and Ten Benson t-shirts at the play-off final. But it's thin gruel largely. 

So for next season, for my 50th birthday, I propose to sing this to the tune of the Ace of Spades.

   If you like the Rabble, I tell you we’re your fans
   We win some, we lose some, it’s all the same to us
   [riff]

  The pleasure is to play, makes no difference what you say
  I don't share your greed, the only card I need is the Pink and Blues
  The Pink and Blues

Very heavy indeed.


----------



## Latahs (May 23, 2018)

I wore my Darkthrone t-shirt to a few games iirc - but I guess despite the name black metal isn't really metal....


----------



## Taper (May 23, 2018)

Wow , that's hardcore.  I've worn the Bathory goathead, but with the inverted pentagram on the back covered by a light cardigan.


----------



## crocustim (May 23, 2018)

Typical hipster wear of course


----------



## EDC (May 23, 2018)

Black Flag, metal ???


----------



## Taper (May 23, 2018)

Black Flag are heavy, without the metal. And a lot of metal bands take them as their starting point (Mastodon for instance). A Rise Above Hamlet song would work well. "Jealous cowards try to control" describes Meadow well.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2018)

If only we could find the appropriate words to fit Bonnie Tyler's Total Eclipse Of The Heart and we would WIN the league.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 24, 2018)

From the revival of this thread...it's clear people have far too much time on their hands in the summer!


----------



## B.I.G (May 24, 2018)

Pink Panther


----------



## chris gil (May 24, 2018)

i liked the twist on "kenny beaney tooting slayer "  to "kenny beaney listens to  slayer "   which i very much  doubt he does but it made me chuckle


----------



## Taper (May 24, 2018)

Tackled by Beaney
A lifeless forward, arrives
Awaiting reprisal
Death will be their acquiescence

Raining blood
On his Nike Magista Boots


----------



## chris gil (May 24, 2018)

Taper said:


> Tackled by Beaney
> A lifeless forward, arrives
> Awaiting reprisal
> Death will be their acquiescence
> ...




Good song , slightly bollocksed up by him leaving today


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 24, 2018)

Surely, from from Tuscany to Dulwich Hamlet #anyways
Allez Allez Allez


----------



## scousedom (May 24, 2018)

If there was one more Liverpool chant we could appropriate (and I know our drummer is itching to play more Liverpool songs) it would be this one. Saved for evening games when we’re playing people off the park, the ultimate in send-offs and several shades classier than “you’re shit and you know you are” (if / therefore more impactful), it’d only need a small tweak to the last word to serve our purposes...

Show them the way to go home,
They’re tired and they want to go to bed.
They’re only half a football team
Compared to the ones in (red) PINK AND BLUE!


----------



## cg__ (May 25, 2018)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Surely, from from Tuscany to Dulwich Hamlet #anyways
> Allez Allez Allez




We are Dulwich Hamlet
And we come from Tuscany
And we follow the pink and blue
Wherever they may be!

Down in the Isthmians
Into the National Leagues
We'll follow Gavin Rose
And Junior Kadi

Allez Allez Allez, etc


----------



## EDC (May 26, 2018)

Sick of that fucking dirge.


----------



## B.I.G (May 26, 2018)

EDC said:


> Sick of that fucking dirge.



#kingstonian


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 6, 2018)

Pace!
Skill!
Power!
Technique!
Heart!

GO BYRON!

With these talents combined, he is Byron Lawrence!

Byron Lawrence, he's our hero,
Gonna take the score up from zero,
He's our powers magnified,
And he's fighting on the rabble’s side

Byron Lawrence, he's our hero,
Gonna take the score up from zero,
Gonna help him put asunder,
Bad guys who like to foul and blunder. 

(chanting)
We're the Rabbleleers,
You can be one too!
'Cause cheering for Byron is the thing to do,
Swearing and booing is not the way,
Hear what Byron Lawrence has to say:

"THE POWER IS YOURS!!"


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 6, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> His tracksuit proved he is the best,
> Clunis, Clunis.
> A number 7 on his chest,
> Clunis Clunis.
> ...



Remember.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 8, 2018)

Hear me now
Oh thou bleak and unbearable league,
Thou fan bases as debauched as can be;
But a fan with his banners all bravely unfurled
Now hurls down his gauntlet to thee!
I am I, Dulwich Mishi,
The Heart of the Hamlet,
My destiny calls and I go,
And the wild winds of fortune
Will carry me onward,
Oh whithersoever they blow.
Whithersoever they blow,
Onward to glory I go!

Hear me, managers and players
And owners that sin!
All your dastardly doings are past,
For a new endeavor is now to begin
And virtue shall triumph at last. 

I am I, Dulwich Mishi,
The Heart of the Hamlet,
My destiny calls and I go,
And the wild winds of fortune
Will carry me onward,
Oh whithersoever they blow!

Whithersoever they blow,
Onward to glory I {we} go!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 10, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Hear me now
> Oh thou bleak and unbearable league,
> Thou fan bases as debauched as can be;
> But a fan with his banners all bravely unfurled
> ...


I'm not being funny but...what the fuck are you wittering on about????


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 10, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I'm not being funny but...what the fuck are you wittering on about????



Its my new song. Bonus points for using the phrase “I’m not being funny but” though.


----------



## Scolly (Jun 10, 2018)

Two of us will be spinning classic Dulwich songs at the party and after the Altona game in July!! May do a mini zine of lyrics for the weekend


----------



## dcdulwich (Jun 10, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Its my new song.


Appropriately Quixotic.


----------



## scousedom (Jun 15, 2018)

We play in pink and blue
And black and red and white. 
We’re scoring every game,
And drinking every night. 

Eighteen ninety three,
Two thousands and eighteen. 
Dulwich and Altona,
Our favourite football teams 

Allez Allez Allez....


----------



## GeriatricMascot (Jul 22, 2018)

loved the appropriation in hamburg:

OH ALTONA (OH ALTONA)
IS WONDERBAH (IS WONDERBAH!)
OH ALTONA IS WONDERBAH
ITS FULL OF BRATWURST AND BEER
OH ALTONA IS WONDERBAH


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 22, 2018)

A fun song to do something to would be the brass hook from Call Me Al.

Anthony Cook!
Anthony Cook!

Anthony Cook!
Anthony Cook!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 22, 2018)

I basically am at a lot of weddings this time of year and hear songs that get stuck in my head and wonder 'would a chant work to this?'


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 22, 2018)

GeriatricMascot said:


> loved the appropriation in hamburg:
> 
> OH ALTONA (OH ALTONA)
> IS WONDERBAH (IS WONDERBAH!)
> ...


Would scan better:
It's full of beer, bratwurst and Dulwich...


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 9, 2018)

This is one for you B.I.G, in more ways than one.

They took my Beaney,
They took my Weatherstone,
They took my Acheampong,
After promotion,
Oooh ooh ooh,
But we got Preston!

The relevant bit is from about 30 seconds onwards in the below.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 9, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> This is one for you B.I.G, in more ways than one.
> 
> They took my Beaney,
> They took my Weatherstone,
> ...




Not on spotify


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 9, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Not on spotify



So? Play it on YouTube.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 9, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> So? Play it on YouTube.



So I like it and cant add it to my famous Michael playlist.


----------



## takkforalt (Aug 10, 2018)

Cyclodunc said:


> I basically am at a lot of weddings this time of year and hear songs that get stuck in my head and wonder 'would a chant work to this?'


How many played by an oompah band?


----------



## supersafari (Aug 25, 2018)

_“Down by the Wandle-
Down by the banks of that shitty stream

That’s where you’ll find me
Along with the pimps, Thuggers, Muggers and thieves-

Well I love that Dulwich Hamlet
Fuck Morden, let’s go home!”
_
To the tune of ‘Dirty Water’ by The Standells


----------



## Latahs (Aug 25, 2018)

Hey Bostik, we’re coming home


----------



## EDC (Aug 25, 2018)

supersafari said:


> _“Down by the Wandle-
> Down by the banks of that shitty stream
> 
> That’s where you’ll find me
> ...


Dirty Water is the song, but hey great obscure reference.


----------



## chris gil (Aug 27, 2018)

EDC said:


> Dirty Water is the song, but hey great obscure reference.



9 below zero used to cover The Standells’ “ dirty water “ , singing “ sooouuuth London you’re my home “ which was nice


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 27, 2018)

Been defending most his life
Living in a Magnus paradise.

...and repeat.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 27, 2018)

Song about Dominic Vose to the tune of Kiss From a Rose, anyone?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 28, 2018)

Intergalactic, Dulwich Hamlet
Dulwich Hamlet, Intergalactic...


----------



## RabbleLevi (Oct 15, 2018)

Two things:

1. Who ever gave my ‘Nyren Clunis, 7 on his chest’ song a go at the palace game great effort, people joined in and I obviously sung it at the top of my lungs. 

2. Could the rabble split into two and sing ‘No Preston, No Party’ and ‘Move your car’ simultaneously or is that a ridiculous Idea...


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 15, 2018)

RabbleLevi said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. Who ever gave my ‘Nyren Clunis, 7 on his chest’ song a go at the palace game great effort, people joined in and I obviously sung it at the top of my lungs.
> 
> 2. Could the rabble split into two and sing ‘No Preston, No Party’ and ‘Move your car’ simultaneously or is that a ridiculous Idea...



At a guess. This was probably little Thomas?

Did they however get the words wrong? I hope not.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 10, 2019)

I've had the time of my life,
And I owe it all to Baghuelou


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 10, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> I've had the time of my life,
> And I owe it all to Baghuelou



Surely after East Thurrock it needs to be:


I've had the worst time of my life,
And I owe it all to Baghuelou


----------



## cg__ (Feb 10, 2019)

i was a big fan of the Destiny's Child chant about the Dulwich Nathans yesterday


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 10, 2019)

was it to independent women?


----------



## cg__ (Feb 10, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> was it to independent women?


indeed it was


----------



## the 12th man (Feb 11, 2019)

cg__ said:


> i was a big fan of the Destiny's Child chant about the Dulwich Nathans yesterday



Outrageous, Dulwich steal a Dulwich song!
Always remember the original.


----------



## RabbleLevi (Sep 1, 2019)

(What’s the score Reise) Allassani?
Well...
Need a little time in Tuscany
Well...

Morning Glory, Oasis

Any time Reise scores, which could be a lot.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2022)

This page keeps on attracting quite a lot of hits. so it would be great to update it with the newer songs and hopefully get more people singing along at Champion Hill.

Please post up the words here!


----------



## Al Crane (Nov 17, 2022)

editor said:


> This page keeps on attracting quite a lot of hits. so it would be great to update it with the newer songs and hopefully get more people singing along at Champion Hill.
> 
> Please post up the words here!


Copy and paste this: DHFC Songbook


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2022)

Al Crane said:


> Copy and paste this: DHFC Songbook


Ah cheers. I never knew that page existed!


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2022)

I lament the demise of 'FIG!'


----------



## Al Crane (Nov 17, 2022)

editor said:


> Ah cheers. I never knew that page existed!


It's only recently been added. Also aware there are some missing...


----------



## MrFouldsy (Nov 27, 2022)

I love the new Rabble, 100% behind them! Brought new energy and songs that were much needed. BUT...... (personal view) can we drop the weird military intro to Just Can't Get Enough? Singing about dying soldiers and battlefields is something I'm not into.


----------



## MrFouldsy (Nov 27, 2022)

MrFouldsy said:


> I love the new Rabble, 100% behind them! Brought new energy and songs that were much needed. BUT...... (personal view) can we drop the weird military intro to Just Can't Get Enough? Singing about dying soldiers and battlefields is something I'm not into.


I'll just mention it at the next game.


----------



## scousedom (Nov 27, 2022)

MrFouldsy said:


> I love the new Rabble, 100% behind them! Brought new energy and songs that were much needed. BUT...... (personal view) can we drop the weird military intro to Just Can't Get Enough? Singing about dying soldiers and battlefields is something I'm not into.


I’m all for cover versions of Liverpool songs but… agree with this.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 27, 2022)

It’s Poor Scouser Tommy, I like it, but a bit niche maybe.


----------



## scousedom (Nov 27, 2022)

sleaterkinney said:


> It’s Poor Scouser Tommy, I like it, but a bit niche maybe.


Like I say, usually into Liverpool cover versions but..  personally I think it’s a stretch. I don’t want to criticise someone art but… The lyrics of the original are so specific to a time and place that to go close to them jars a bit imo. Take the tune and do something very different perhaps but just small tweaks to the lyrics means it’s just a bit odd.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 27, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Like I say, usually into Liverpool cover versions but..  personally I think it’s a stretch. I don’t want to criticise someone art but… The lyrics of the original are so specific to a time and place that to go close to them jars a bit imo. Take the tune and do something very different perhaps but just small tweaks to the lyrics means it’s just a bit odd.


Yeah, it’s not something that gets sung a lot by Liverpool either. I like the way it goes into just can’t get enough though.


----------



## scousedom (Nov 27, 2022)

sleaterkinney said:


> Yeah, it’s not something that gets sung a lot by Liverpool either. I like the way it goes into just can’t get enough though.


Been sung every game I’ve ever been. But yeah usually just the once. It’s one for the arl fellas certainly but no less important for that - arguably the reverse. 
The segue into JCGE is cool, I agree, and true to the original.


----------



## Latahs (Nov 27, 2022)

Down in the town of east dulwich
After promotion was won
The rabble stood on an island
Under the early may sun

We bought Dipo a fruit cider
And gave Ibby Kargbo a drum
And even the coppers joined in
And these were the words that were sung


----------



## Cyclodunc (Nov 27, 2022)

Much better


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sunday at 12:06 AM)

Popped into my head whilst brushing my teeth:

Blue blue
Pink and blue
That’s the colour of our crew
Dulwich Hamlet.
Pink & Bluuuue!!!!

We stand behind the goal
Waiting for the gift of barnsey’s vision.


----------

